# Some Carshow Pics From OBI on Ocean parkway in long island ny



## Em2drvr03 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shot With Canon Rebel Xti With 18-55 is lens....sry for the heavy photoshop...just my style.....


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 22, 2009)

Just gonna copy and stick it here 

It's actually more convenient when you number you pictures. SO(I number things to adjust, not photos):
#1 Reflections 
#2 Backgrounds (people never enhance the look, well only models) 
#3 Well , yes , TOO much photoshop. I'm not really with the idea of mixed B&W and colour. 
#4 Use flash. Get rid of shadows.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2009)

some nice looking cars there!

selective color is something im no fan of.
canosonic nailed the rest. a polarizer will help you eliminate some reflections.

keep shootin'! :thumbup:


----------



## Em2drvr03 (Sep 22, 2009)

well for the backgrounds comment....how am i supose to not get people in the background when there are hundreds of people.....and its also a car show...


----------



## enufced904 (Sep 22, 2009)

I enjoyed the set and think you did a great job of processing the photos.  Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## SushiWarrior (Sep 22, 2009)

I love how some of the cars almost look painted, sort of surreal in a way.


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 23, 2009)

Em2drvr03 said:


> well for the backgrounds comment....how am i supose to not get people in the background when there are hundreds of people.....and its also a car show...


well that applies only to #5 and #8 from your point of view. Oh, how? "You there! Can you step aside please? I'm from Import tuner!" (just an example:lmao


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey! What the... That's a pic of my Shelby!

Small world! :hug::

Say Hi next time Em2!


----------



## Ecas32 (Feb 15, 2010)

holy eff
those only look amazing


----------



## Fil (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice pictures. Love the colors and the contrasts.


----------

